# Alpencross 2003 - Wie wars?



## Snake (16. Juli 2003)

Ein großes Hallo an alle Alpencrosser 2003! 

Auch wenn viele gerade noch am Planen sind oder es in den nächsten Tagen losgeht (viel Spaß Elmar ), einige sind vielleicht wieder zurück und können bereits viel erzählen. Ich starte einfach mal mit meinem Bericht, hängt Euch einfach mit Eurem AlpenX dran. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich viele melden!

*AlpenX von Snake:* Mittenwald - Torbole, vom 04.07. - 10.07., 516km 13.642 Höhenmeter (7 Etappen)

Wir waren 6 Biker und hatten 1 Fahrer dabei, der unser Gepäck bis zum nächsten Zielort chauffiert hat. Somit hatten wir lediglich Tagesrucksäcke dabei und auf dem Campingplatz etwas Komfort, da wir viel Kram mitschleppen konnten. 

1. Tag 69km/1.920 HM Mittenwald - Scharnitz - Lafatscher Joch - Innsbruck - Natterer See
2. Tag 80km/2.234 HM Natterer See - Matrei - Steinach - Portjoch -Sterzing
3. Tag 79km/2.214 HM Sterzing - Fußendraß - Pfundererjoch - Vintl - St. Vigil
4. Tag 69km/2.321 HM St. Vigil - Pederü Hütte - Fanes - St. Kassian - Pralongia - Passo Pordoi - Canazei
5. Tag 58km/1.592 HM Canazei - Passo di Lusia - Val Venegia - Passo Rolle - San Martino di Castrozza
6. Tag 85km/1.757 HM San Martino - Malga Tognola - Ref. Refavaie - Passo 5 Croci - Spera - Levico
7. Tag 77km/1.604 HM Levico - Forte Belvedere - Folgaria - Rovereto - Torbole

Die ersten beiden Tage hatten wir Regen und es war recht kühl. Sobald wir aber über den Brennergrenzkamm waren, schien die Sonne und die Temperaturen wurden immer heißer (in Torbole nachher 37 Grad). 

Der Aufstieg zum Lafatscher Joch ist schon nicht so ohne (Steigungen um 25% und mehr), dafür aber ein Wahnsinnspanorama. Das Portjoch war eisekalt (Beinlinge, Windjacke, Windweste), aber ein genialer Weg an der Hangkante entlang. Auf dem Pfundererjoch lag Neuschnee.

Beim Aufstieg zur Faneshütte knallte die Sonne erbarmungslos auf uns nieder. Die beste Abfahrt war vom Col Locia über Capanna alpina runter. Einfach super!Die Aussicht von Pralongia war supermegageil!

Die Kondition war bei uns 6 Bikern relativ ähnlich. Der eine konnte besser klettern, der andere schneller die technischen Abfahrten meistern. Und jeder hatte mal einen schlechten Tag. Generell konnte man sagen, dass die Kondition der über 30 Jährigen im Laufe der Woche eher abnahm, die der unter 30 Jährigen eher schlechter begann, dafür aber zunahm. 

Meine Po-Probleme waren dieses Jahr nicht so schlimm. Vielleicht lag es an den 2kg Übergewicht, die ich vorher nicht losbekam?  Vielleicht aber auch an meiner neuen Löffler-Hose? Vielleicht auch am neuen Sattel (Selle Italia SLR Trans AM)? Keine Ahnung!

Leider kamen in Torbole von uns 6 Bikern nur 4 per Bike an. Bei Etappe 5 erwischte es unseren besten Abfahrer in einer Teerkurve. Ein Transporter schnitt die Kurve und er musste bei Tempo 50 eine Vollbremsung mit anschließendem Abgang machen. Resultat: Abschürfungen an Bein und Arm und Handgelenkbruch. Nach dem Besuch im Krankenhaus in Trento kam er mit einem Riesengips wieder und das Biken war für ihn vorbei. 

Bei der 6. Etappe stürzte dann ein weiterer Biker und brach sich eine Rippe. Er bekam sehr schlecht Luft und musste ebenfalls kurz vor dem Ziel aufgeben. Materialschäden hatten wir außer einem Felgenbruch nichts. 

Es war wieder mal super, die Landschaft klasse, das Wetter weitgehend stabil und die Stimmung klasse. Allerdings sind 7 Etappen mit durchschnittlich 73km und fast 2.000 HM pro Tag -ohne Ruhetag- schon recht heftig. Nächstes Jahr geht es wohl wieder in die Alpen! Hier noch ein paar Fotos:


----------



## Snake (16. Juli 2003)

Foto 2 (Abfahrt Col Locia)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (16. Juli 2003)

Foto 3 (müsste Lafatscher Joch sein)


----------



## Snake (16. Juli 2003)

Foto 4 (Portjoch? Ich weiß es gar nicht mehr)


----------



## Snake (16. Juli 2003)

Foto 5 (irgendwo bei Fanes)


----------



## gk524 (16. Juli 2003)

Wir sind auch schon wieder zurück. Waren 7 PAX von 26-41 wobei 3 Triathlethen dabei waren und die bei den Bergaufpassagen ordentlich Druck gemacht haben. Einmal haben wir uns sogar getrennt weil die Hälfte der Gruppe um 5 noch einen Pass gemacht hat. Waren dann in Summe 2500 Hm an einem Tag. Die anderen fuhren weniger dafür 83 km (Strassenpass).
Wie auch immer weil bei uns der Spass nie zu kurz kommen durfte und wir tausenden Fotos gemacht haben. Sind wir meist sehr spät ins Quartier gekommen. Spitzenzeit war einmal 12 Stunden brutto.
Stürze gab es auch, die schlimmsten Folgen waren aber einfach Abschürfungen.
Dafür waren wir mit Sicherheit die absoluten Pannenkings. Alleine bei einer Abfahrt 9 Platten. In Summe ca. 20, dann war da noch eine gebrochene Speiche, ein verlorenes Umlenkröllchen!, Zahnausbruch beim großen Blatt und und .. 
Zum Glück hatten wir einen Radmechaniker mit ihr glaubt gar nicht was der alles zu Stande gebracht hat.
Wetter: bei uns hat es nur am ersten Tag ein wenig geregnet sonst immer PERFEKT

ciao
geORG


----------



## dubbel (16. Juli 2003)

!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (16. Juli 2003)

Morgen geht's los! 

Bericht folgt danach dann wie gewohnt auf meiner Homepage. Einen Kurzbericht kann ich hier natürlich auch posten (ab 04.08.).

Schöne Bilder! Das eine ist in der Tat das Geröllfeld zum Lafatscher Joch! Das vergißt man nicht so schnell ...  

Also, bis bald!

Ciao, Elmar


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2003)

!


----------



## robby (17. Juli 2003)

1. Tag 105km/1.1850 HM Garmisch - Eibseeblick - Hochthörlehütte - Fernpass - Imst - Landeck - Ischgl
2. Tag 37km/1.480 HM Ischgl - Heidelberger Hütte - Fernpass - Ramosch
3. Tag 41km/1.550 HM Ramosch - SurEn - Val d´Uina - Schlinig - Schleis - Laatsch - Taufers (auf Italienischer Seite übernachtet, da deutlich günstiger!)
4. Tag 91km/2.200 HM Taufers - Val Vau - Val Mora - über Höhenweg nach Arnoga - Passo di Verva - Grosio - [Passo della Foppa]  
5. Tag 65km/1.250 HM Passo della Foppa - Edolo - auf Hauptstraße nach Breno ri. Passo Crocce Domini
6. Tag 91km/2.480 HM Passo Crocce Domini - Bagolino - Idro - Capovalle - Valvestino - Costa - Prabione (Tremosine) 

--
Fazit nach 447km, 10.810HM, 36h und 24.200kcal später:
kein Regen, keine Stürze, keine Platten - diese Tour war schlichtweg perfekt 
Absolutes Highlight war dieses Jahr das Val d´Uina (trotz der vielen Biker dort...) sowie das [Val Mora] - bei wolkenlosem Himmel der wohl schönste Übergang, den ich kennenlernen durfte!

Tag 5 und 6 waren zwar ohne Regen und von Nebel durchwachsen, daher nur ein Lückenfüller bis zum Gardasee - wie so vieles dort.
Aus diesem Grund stellt sich bei mir die Frage, ob es nicht sinnvoller erscheint sich für eine Alpenüberquerung ein anderes Ziel zu suchen!? Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## gk524 (22. Juli 2003)

Auf meiner Homepage findet ihr einen Bericht unserer Tour und Fotos dazu. Bin im Moment allerdings erst bei Tag 3 werde aber die nächsten Nächte noch brav schreiben und uploaden.

cu in the alps

PS: Zahlenfanatiker kann ich nur mit 550km/15000Hm bedienen.


www.wirsind.org


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-geronimo (23. Juli 2003)

@gk524 

warum ist das bild sooooooo klein?


----------



## Johann (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von s-geronimo _
> *@gk524
> 
> warum ist das bild sooooooo klein?
> ...



du alter spitzkligger, du....


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juli 2003)

@ gk524

Spätestens bei DIESER Heuernte wäre das AC-Ziel für mich in unendliche Ferne gerückt...
Sind ja mind. 2 gewichtige Argumente, die einen am weiterfahren hindern!


----------



## Bikehda (30. Juli 2003)

... und die esten vier Etappen gibt's hier:

www.bike-pfalz.de/Alpen-X_2003/alpen-x_2003.html

Bilder und erstlichen Etappen bis zum Wochenende.


Kelme - der die nächste Tour plant.


----------



## robby (31. Juli 2003)

@Enrgy
Kann es sein, dass Dein Benutzerbild am Idrosee gemacht wurde?
Das kommt mir so bekannt vor... (ist auch von dieser Transalp)


----------



## Carsten (1. August 2003)

Bin seit gestern vom Alpencross zurück

war total genial






Hier ein Eindruck von der Tour (Rosszähne auf der Seiser Alm)

Mehr demnächst auf miner Homepage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von robby _
> *@Enrgy
> Kann es sein, dass Dein Benutzerbild am Idrosee gemacht wurde?
> *




moin!
ne, das ist der Toblinosee (Blickrichtung Lago), etwa 20km nördlich von Riva + Torbole.


----------



## Snake (4. August 2003)

Hey *elmar* und *fubbes*, wann kommt Euer Bericht? Ihr seid doch wieder im Lande?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (4. August 2003)

hey snake!

wie das leben so spielt, muss/darf ich seit heute wieder arbeiten ... muss hier erst mal wieder sehen, dass alles ins laufen kommt.

bericht folgt noch, keine sorge ... höhenprofile und stats sowie die strecke habe ich ja schon zusammengetragen unter "berichte" --> "transalp 2003".

bilder habe ich daheim, die kommen die tage. ich schick dir ne mail ....

ciao, elmar

p.s.: schön war's auf jeden fall, trotz sturz! bin übers WE auch schon wieder geradelt. gibt ne narbe und gut ist ...


----------



## Superfriend (4. August 2003)

Hi Tourer-Gemeinde!

Auch ich bin wieder zurück...
Zunächst einmal ein kleines Tagebuch mit Route und Statistiken:Alpencross 2003

Ischgl  Gardasee übers Eisjöchl
(14.07. bis 22.07.)

1. Tag
Gegen zwölf Uhr nach der Anreise Start in Ischgl (1376 m). Einige steile Asphaltrampen und eine Schotterpiste führen uns ins Fimbertal und hinauf zur Heidelberger Hütte. Danach nehmen wir eine Schiebepassage zum Fimberpass (2608 m) in Angriff. Ein harter Singletrail führt uns hinab nach Sur En.
35, 89 km; +1291 HM; -1477 HM; 9,7 km/h AVS; 3:41:47 h; 61,2 km/h V/Max

2. Tag
Von Sur En aus geht es über einen Schotterweg in die Sesvennagruppe hinauf, wo uns der atemberaubenden Val d Uina-Steig auf den Alpenhauptkamm und den Schliningpass (2300 m) führt. Am Nachmittag geht es eine Abfahrt über die Sesvennahütte hinab ins Vinschgau. Unsere heutige Etappe endet in Naturns.
73,07 km; +1197 HM; -1743 HM; 14,3 km/h AVS; 5:06:31 h; 59,4 km/h V/Max

3. Tag
Die Uphilletappe: Auf nur 30 Kilometern geht es vom mediterranen Naturns ins Tiefgefrierfach der Texelgruppe hinauf. Das Eisjöchl (2908 m) liegt in einer hochalpinen Gletscherlandschaft eingebettet und bietet uns nach einer langen Schiebepassage ein abenteuerliches Ambiente für die Übernachtung in der Stettiner Hütte (2875 m).
28 km; +2350 HM; -47 HM; 5,9 km/h AVS; 4:40:43 h; 26,9 km/h V/Max

4. Tag
Heute nehmen wir ihn unter die Stollen, den Trail der Trails: 2500, anfangs sehr verblockte, Höhenmeter vernichten wir hinunter nach Meran, von wo aus wir zu Naturnser Alm (1922 m) hoch über dem Ultental noch einmal 1400 Höhenmeter am Stück bewältigen müssen. Von der Alm führt eine Trailabfahrt hinunter zum Vigiljoch (1750 m). Die heutige Etappe endet in St. Pankraz (600 m)  im Ultental.
102 km; + 1750 HM; -3814 HM; 15 km/h AVS; 6:47:43 h; 67,3 km/h V/Max

5. Tag
Die Etappe startet mit 400 Höhenmetern auf Asphalt hinauf zum Zoggler Stausee. Es geht weiter über St. Gertraud aufs Rabbijoch und über den Ortlerrücken ins Val di Sole. Etappenende in Malé (738 m).
53 km; +1821 HM; -1783 HM; 9,8 km/h AVS; 5:23:54 h; 56,6 km/h V/Max

6. Tag
Über Asphalt und Nebenwege gelangen wir zum Lago di Tovel (1178 m). Vom See aus führt uns ein Pfad, auf dem wir viel schieben und tragen müssen zum Passo del Groste (2442 m) und weiter zum Riffugio Graffer. Von dort aus anspruchsvolle Singletrails durch die Felstürme der Brenta hinab zum Riffugio Vallesinella.
53 km; +2088 HM; -1324 HM; 8,2 km/h AVS; 6:24:36 h; 46,0 km/h V/Max

7. Tag
Über Nebenwege geht es nach Madonna di Campiglio und weiter nach Dasindo. Durch das Val Lomasone fahren wir hinauf zum Riffugio San Pietro (~1000 m). Von dort aus fahren wir auf Singletrails und mit einem Traumpanorama auf den Lago hinab nach Riva del Garda (66 m), dem Endziel unserer Tour.
90 km; + 750 HM; - 2104 Höhenmeter; 16,8 km/h AVS; 5:21:08 h; 57 km/h V/Max


Gesamt:
435 Kilometer
+ 11 197 Höhenmeter

Dazu kamen:

8.Tag
Mit dem Rad fahren wir von Riva nach Rovereto um unsere Bahntickets zu kaufen. Auf dem Rückweg machen wir einen Besuch bei Meckis und erkunden den Monte Brione. 
52 km; + 500 HM

9.Tag   
Mit dem Rad fahren wir früh morgens nach Rovereto. Von dort aus fahren wir mit dem Zug nach Landeck. Von Landeck fahren wir dann wieder mit dem Rad nach Ischgl hinauf, wo unser Auto steht. 
57 km; + 800 HM


Und nun die Bewertung des ganzen: Genial, einfach klasse!
Wir sind zu zweit gefahren (Matthias und ich) und haben konditionell und menschlich klassen harmoniert.
Absolutes Highlight war das Eisjöchl: Geniale Landschaft, Rekordhöhe, Megaansteig und eine hammerharte Abfahrt. Dazu eine urige Hütenübernachtung.

Der altbekannte Fimberpass war natürlich auch sehr spaßig. 

Etwas enttäuscht hat mich dagegen die Naturnser Alm...

Landschaftlich wunderschön ist auch die Brenta. Allerdings ist der Aufstieg zum Passo Groste über die Nordseite, sprich über den Lago di Tovel, brutal!

Defekte hatten wir keine, nur einen Platten.
Stürze dafür drei (mich hat's bei der Abfahrt vom Eisjöchl gepackt), es ist aber bei diesen Crashs nichts passiert, was die Tour hätte gefährden können.

Fazit: Was für eine geile Woche!

Und hier Bild Nummer eins: Matthias bei der Abfahrt vom Fimberpass:


----------



## Superfriend (4. August 2003)

Ich auf dem höchsten Punkt des Eisjöchls. Im Hintergrund die schöne Stettiner Hütte.


----------



## Superfriend (4. August 2003)

Und noch ein Bild von der Eisjöchl-Abfahrt nach Moos hinunter.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (4. August 2003)

hi chris!

na klasse! schöne pics!

eisjöchl ist schon klasse! leider hat's uns voll erwischt und wir sind durch zwei platten (die fully-fahrer wieder ) mitten im gewitter gewesen auf knapp 2700 m ... ARGHHH! naja, nix passiert ausser dass wir furchtbar nass waren und erst um 20:00 in pfelders ankamen (wie sind ja umgekehrt rüber, also von karthaus kommend durchs pfossental rauf und dann über lazinser alm --> pfelders wieder runter).

ich überlege, ob ich vielleicht im september noch mal eine 2-tages-tour aufs eisjöchl mache. z.b. naturns, meran, st. leonhard, pfelders, eisjöchl, übernachtung stettiner hütte, zu fuß auf die hochwilde, downhill über eishöfe durchs pfossental, abzweig auf waalweg bei alb. neuratheis, zum schloß juval, waalwege weiter bis ins tal, naturns. wäre sicher eine klasse tour, wenn's wetter passt. und bei der jetzigen schneelage ist die kraxelei auf die hochwilde auch net so dramatisch ... let's see! jetzt erst mal knie regenerieren lassen!

ciao, elmar


----------



## Superfriend (4. August 2003)

Servus Elmar!

Hab schon den "Alpencrossvorbericht" auf faszination-alpen.de verschlungen. Sch*** auf den Sturz, sowas is immer drin! Und die Brenta kennst Du ja eh schon...

Daniel hat mir vom Niederjoch berichtet. Da gehts ja bei mir noch dieses Wochenende rüber. Freu mich schon...

Wir sind ja in der gleichen Richtung übers Eisjöchl wie ihr. Von Lazins/Moss etc. aus bin ich noch nicht rüber, aber ich glaube, dass die Variante, wie wir sie dieses Jahr gemacht haben, besser ist, weil von Norden her muss man schon ewig schieben.
Und der Downhill ist genial fahrbar, wenn man nicht grad im Gewitter steckt.  

Aber ich kann Dich beruhigen: Uns hat es Gewittermäßig auch ziemlich erwischt: An der Naturnser Alm brach es über uns los. Zum Glück waren wir da schon wieder unter der Baumgrenze. Aber klatschnass waren wir trotzdem. Wir haben uns dann aus Sicherheitsgründen untergestellt und waren auch erst brutal spät im Quartier. Aber das ist doch auch ein Reiz der Transalp-Touren: Es läuft nicht immer alles nach Plan.

Gute Besserung fürs Knie,
Chris


----------



## robby (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Superfriend _
> *Und hier Bild Nummer eins: Matthias bei der Abfahrt vom Fimberpass: *



Kann es sein, dass Matthias in die falsche Richtung fuhr?!
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, geht´s nach Ramosch die andere Seite runter...oder?


----------



## Superfriend (5. August 2003)

Keine Angst, wir sind schon richtig gefahren.
Das Bild ist an einem Mini-Gegenanstieg aufgenommen.
Ramosch liegt quasi rechts unten, also ohne dass man es sehen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.K. (16. August 2003)

Zirl (A)  -  Torbole sul Garda (I)

                        vom  01. - 08. August



   8 Etappen

     587 Kilometer
            15. 945 Höhenmeter
                     41 Stunden  35 Minuten



1. Etappe:          77,5 km2080 Hm          4 h 55´

  Zirl - Innsbruck - Inntal Radweg - Wattens - Kolsaßberg - Weidener Hütte  - Gaiseljoch (2292m) - Lanersbach - Madseid 


2. Etappe:         65 km           2540 Hm           5 h 25´

  Madseid - Hintertux - Tuxerjoch (2338m) - Kaseern - Schmirn - St. Jodock  - Gries - Vinaders - Sattelalm - Brennergrenzkammstraße - Steinjoch  (2187m) - Wechselalm - Brennerbundesstraße - Enzianhütte (1894m)


3. Etappe:         79 km         2175 Hm            6 h  00´

  Enzianhütte - Schlüsseljoch (2212m) - Fußendraß (1381m) - Pfunderer  Joch (2568m) - Weitenbergalm - Vintl - Istern - Ehrenburg - Montal -  Unteronach - Saalen - Enneberg - St. Vigil


4. Etappe:         56 km          1595 Hm            4 h 00´

  St. Vigil - Pederü Hütte - Fanes Hütte - Limojoch (2172m) - Val di Fanes  - Pso. Tadega - Albergo di Valparola (St.Kassian) - Eisenofenalm -   Pso. di Valparola (2192m)  - Passo Falzarego (2105m) -  Pocol - Cortina 
   d´Ampezzo -  Zuél


5. Etappe:            32 km          1400 Hm            3 h 27´

  Zuél - Malga Federa - Rif. Croda da Lago - Forcella d´Ambrizzola (2277m)  - Rif. Citta di Fiume - Passo Staulanza - Malga Vescova - Civetta Bike Route  - Fernazza - Alleghe


6. Etappe:         91 km         2565 hm            5 h 36´

  Alleghe - Pianezze - Forcella San Tomaso - Cogul - Rif. Lagazzon - Colmean  - Caviola - Falcade - Passo Valles (2031m) - Val Venegia - Baita Segantini  (2174m) - Passo Rolle (1980m) - San Martino - Malga Crel - Lago di Calaita  - Canal S. Bovo - Imer


7. Etappe:         93 km        1830 Hm            4 h 55´

  Imer - Pso. Gobbera - Canal s. Bovo - Caoria - Rif. Refavaie - Passo Cinque  Croci (2018m) - Spera - Castelnuovo - Radweg ´Val Sugana´- Levico Therme


8. Etappe:        85 km         1760 Hm           4 h 30´

  Levico - Kaiserjägerweg - Bertholdi - [100km dei Forti] - Passo Sommo -  Folgaria - Serrada - Monte Finonchio - Rovereto - Mori - Loppio -  Pso. San Giovanni - Torbole (Lago di Garda)


Das war mein Alpencross in diesem Jahr.
Wir waren zu viert und ohne Begleitfahrzeug unterwegs. Das Wetter war bis auf den ersten Tag (Nieselregen am Gaiseljoch) erste Sahne. Hätte man das gewußt, hätte der Rucksack (6,8kg) viel leichter sein können.
Highlights gab es einige. Positive Landschaftliche (Fanes & Val Venegia) wie auch negative Begegnungen (4 bes... Münchner Motorradfahrer, von denen der eine, im Lager auf der Enzianhütte, seinen Magen direkt vor meinem Bett entleert hat !!!).

Fazit:
Die Etappenlängen und Hm der einzelnen Etappen sind teilweise doch schon hart an der oberen Grenze. Der Tourcharakter (Urlaub) kam manchmal ein klein wenig zu kurz. Die Fahrzeiten sind reine Netto Angaben. Pausen haben wir uns nie mehr als 90 -120 Min pro Etappe gegönnt. Dadurch waren wir immer schon sehr früh am Etappenziel. Einmal (San Martino) schon so früh das wir die Etappe spontan ausgedehnt haben und dadurch auch noch in ein Gewitter kamen.

Hier im Forum gibt es gute Tips aber nicht alles ist allgemein gültig habe ich gelernt.
Der Weg zur Sattelalm ist schwer zu finden hieß es. Ganz im Gegenteil, man muß sich nur die Karte genau anschauen und Schilder richtig lesen!
Auch Leistung und Fahrtechnik sind ja individuell ganz unterschiedlich. Für den Jubiläumsweg zum Brennergrenzkamm variierten die Angaben zwischen 15Min und 30Min schieben.
2 von uns sind den Weg komplett gefahren, bergauf (22-32 Zähne gekettet). Der Techniker unter uns hat eh 98 % der Route fahrend bewältigt um seine neuen Schuhe zu schonen.  

1 1/2 Defekte hatten wir zu beklagen. Ein gerissener Kevlarfaden in der Decke, der den Schlauch schützen soll, hat diesen zerstört und ein verschlissenes Schaltröllchen sodass die Kette nicht 100%lief.
Ein kleiner Sturz mit leichten Abschürfungen.

Alles in allem also ein großes Erlebnis von dem man lange zehren kann!
Aber wer weiß, wenn es mich überkommt bin ich in der nächsten Woche wieder dort in den Dolos. Ich kann einfach nicht genug kriegen und schließlich habe ich ja noch 4 Wochen Urlaub.  

Allen anderen die noch einen AlpenX vor sich haben wünsche ich genau so gutes Wetter wie wir es hatten !


----------



## C.K. (16. August 2003)

.


----------



## redrace (16. August 2003)

HUHU

Aber morgen ist erst mal NRW-Cup!!!! 

Gruß


----------



## Superfriend (16. August 2003)

Sooo, Alpencross Nummer zwei dieser Saison ist in trockenen Tüchern.

Unsere Ronda Altissima führte uns in fünfeinhalb Etappen von Sölden über den Tiefenbachferner Gletschertrail und das Niederjoch ins Vinschgau. Weiter gings über das Madritschjoch und über Eisjöchl und Timmelsjoch nach Sölden zurück.
Die Königsetappe war der erste Tag mit 2700 Höhenmeter.

Fazit: Die Ronda Altissima verbindet die drei höchsten Bikerpässe (der Ostalpen?)  und belohnt mit genialer Landschaft und hochalpinen Trails. Das Highlight war mal wieder das Eisjöchl.

Das folgende Foto wurde auf dem 3123 Meter hohen Madritschjoch aufgenommen.


----------



## C.K. (16. August 2003)

... so sieht das da also aus !

Das folgende Foto wurde auf dem Madritschjoch im August 2002 aufgenommen !!!


----------



## Superfriend (17. August 2003)

Hm ... war wohl n bissle kühl?

Ich war richtig enttäuscht, dass da oben kein Schnee mehr liegt. Aber kein Wunder - bei dem Sommer!


----------



## Carsten (17. August 2003)

Auf meiner Homepage könnt Ihr zumindest schon mal die Bilder vom AC anschauen. Bericht gibt´s später.

War jedenfalls genial. 

Chiemsee -Gardasee


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (19. August 2003)

Vom 21. Juli - 31. Juli fuhren 4 Biker von mtb-frickhofen.de von Oberstdorf nach Riva. Der Transalp-Bericht ist seit kurzem auf unserer Homepage (http://www.mtb-frickhofen.de) online.

Neben traumhaften Fotos haben wir eine Reihe von Informationen zusammengetragen, die euch bei der Vorbereitung und Durchführung einer eigenen Alpenüberquerung behilflich sein können.

U.a. haben wir die Höhenprofile unserer Etappen, sämtliche von uns ermittelten Tour-Daten, Adressen der Unterkünfte incl. Preise, Packlisten mit integriertem Rechenweg zur Berechnung des Rucksackgewichtes und weitere wertvolle Tips zusammengetragen. Damit dürften eure Vorbereitungen ein Kinderspiel werden. 

Viel Spaß beim Anschauen.  Uwe (mtb-frickhofen.de)


----------



## Propanal (19. August 2003)

@mtb-frickhofen: Hab eure Seite mit Begeisterung gelesen und unsere Radgemeinschaft wird wohl eure Tour in unsere Planung einschließen da wir auch von Oberstdorf starten wollen.
Übrigens Spitzenfotos und ein super Tagesbericht etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maurice73 (20. August 2003)

da ich grade mal im mai 2003 mit dem biken ernsthaft angefangen habe, gab es natürlich noch keinen AlpenX. aber ich klicke mich seit geraumer zeit durch "FAQ und Informationen zum Reiseforum" und bekomm den mund nicht mehr zu - meinen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und neid an all diejenigen die sich dieses ereigniss schon mal gegeben haben- oder sogar schon mehrmals.

ich hoffe ich werde 2004 das erstemal, zusammen mit meiner frau, ein kleinwenig X-luft  schnuppern.

wird wohl auf Via Claudia heraus laufen (was auch sonst    )
aber bis dahin ist ja noch ein wenig zeit-wenns an die feste planung geht nerv ich euch noch früh genug mit fragen- und solange bestaune ich mal weiter eure fotos und les brav eure tourenberichte.


gruß und streßfreie zeit

maurice


----------



## Superfriend (21. August 2003)

Die Via Claudia ist für Männer mit Frauen und Frauen mit Männern oder wie auch immer ideal, weil man von der relativ einfachen "Bassa via Claudia" immer wieder Abstecher auf die schwierigere "Alta Via Claudia" unternehmen kann, ohne dass die ganze Gruppe diesen schweren Abstecher mitmachen muss. In "Traumtouren Transalp" ist das ganze sehr gut beschrieben. - Sehr zu empfehlen, wenn du als Einsteiger einen Cross auf der Via Claudia planst!


----------



## Maurice73 (21. August 2003)

für die info- meine fragen zum thema GPS und co haben sich somit auch erledigt  
Traumtouren 

werd mir das buch mal bestellen...


danke und gruß
maurice


----------



## Snake (11. September 2003)

...ich habe gerade noch ein paar Bilder vom Alpencross fertig und da ich keine eigene Homepage habe, müsst Ihr dran glauben...

Lafatscher Joch


----------



## Snake (11. September 2003)

Portjoch


----------



## Snake (11. September 2003)

Vom Portjoch runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (11. September 2003)

Pfundererjoch (im Hintergrund Schlüsseljoch?)


----------



## Snake (11. September 2003)

im Fanestal


----------



## Snake (11. September 2003)

irgendwo in den Dolomiten


----------



## Snake (11. September 2003)

meine Gurke am Passo Cinq Crocci

...so, jetzt nerv ich Euch nicht mehr!


----------



## spOOky fish (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Snake _
> *meine Gurke am Passo Cinq Crocci
> 
> ...so, jetzt nerv ich Euch nicht mehr! *



schade


----------



## starKI (12. September 2003)

Hab dieses Jahr auch den ersten Alpencross gefahren.
Bericht: www.alpencross2003.de (Ein bisschen Werbung muss schon sein, außerdem will ichs net abtippen).
Bei uns wars einfach nur genial. Exakt 2 Stunden Regen. Sonst nur Sonnenschein. Bis auf eine Reifenpanne kein einziger defekt (zum Glück, hab einen mit ner Marzocchi gesehen, dem war die Gabelkrone weggeknickt)

StarKI


----------



## Johann (18. September 2003)

Wir sind auch wieder zurück!!!

10 Tage mit 8 Leuten von Steinach bis Torbole, mit allem Umwegen die man nehmen kann, 490km 17000hm, mehr dazu in Kürze auf unserer Page singletrail.net 

Es war auf jeden Fall sehr geil!!!

Das Foto ist auf dem Forte Cherle aufgenommen...

Pannen: 3 Platten, defekter Umwerfer, lockere Kurbel, Staubdichtung vom Dämpfer rausgedrückt, abgerissener Sattel, und das härteste war ne abgerissene hintere Schwinge von einem Votec beim Monte Maggio Trail (musste leider aufgeben!)

Übernachtungen: auf Hütten: Fanes, Citta di Fiume (NICHT zu empfehlen!!!), Passo Valles, Crucolo, Lancia (keine Duschen). in Hotels: Sterzing, Vintl, Bertoldi, Folgaria.

Bericht folgt......


----------



## Matthes (22. September 2003)

Wir haben die kurze Variante gewählt - hatten nicht viel Zeit.
Garmisch-Bozen, 260 km, ca. 4500 Höhenmeter.

Herrliches Wetter, nur eine Panne und viel Spaß, übernachtet haben wir in  Pensionen.

Bericht und Fotos werden auch demnächst fertig sein - hier schon mal der Prolog


----------



## Johann (1. Oktober 2003)

tatarataaaaaaa.........

unser Bericht ist online!!!!!!

www.singletrail.net

von Steinach zum Gardasee, einmal durch die Dolos.....

zurücklehen, lesen, Bilder kucken und in Erinnerungen schwelgen, auf Jungs, nutzt ne kleine Arbeitspause....


----------



## McBike (10. Oktober 2003)

Hypiee, 

der Bericht und die WebSite sind endlich halbwegs fertig. (Feinarbeiten sind noch einige offen).

Unser erster AC 2003 von Garmisch nach Riva ! Online !

Aber die Bildergallerie sollte man gesehen haben: 


mtb-ac.de Photo Gallery - AC 2003


Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von McBike _
> *Hypiee,
> 
> Aber die Bildergallerie sollte man gesehen haben:
> ...



Kein Spass gehabt,
*keine Fotos zu sehen,* 
getestet mit Mozilla und Opera.


----------



## McBike (11. Oktober 2003)

@robin

Danke für den Tip.
Datt ist aber komisch anbei mit Mozilla 1.4:

Mit IE sieht mans sogar auch aber die CSS sind halt unvollständig.
NE 6 zeigt die Bilder nicht korrekt (wußte ich schon - muß ich noch rauskriegen wieso). Aber Opera und Mozilla gehen (was für Versionen hast du ?

gerne auch per Mail.
siehst du die Bilder in der Gallery korrekt ?

http://www.mtb-ac.de/cgi-bin/album/album.pl


----------



## [email protected] (11. Oktober 2003)

Siehst Du da Bilder, ich nich 

Kontrollier mal deine Pfade der Images


----------



## McBike (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

anbei die Ansicht mit NS 6.2 ? 
Ich sehe bilder ? Ich gehe mal davon aus du siehst auch keine großen ? Also wenn du in deinem Bild auf ein einzelnes klickst ?
Was für eine Browser Version setzt du ein ?
Ich habe gerade Test mit NS 6.2, IE5+6 , Mozilla 1.4 gemacht - alle zeigen nun sowohl Inline (in den Berichten) als auch die Gallery komplett an ?  


Reloade doch bitte mal eine Seite und halte die Shift Taste gedrückt.

Danke


----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von McBike _
> *
> Reloade doch bitte mal eine Seite und halte die Shift Taste gedrückt.
> *



Ich lass es jetzt, seh immer noch keine Fotos.
Geh mal raus zum Kumpel und schau dir da deine Seite an,
dann komm nochmal hier wieder.  

Deine Pfade oder Rechte sind falsch gesetzt.

Das Verzeichniss /home/bla/bla....
gibt es nicht auf meinem Computer 
und der Server antwortet mit 304 "use local copy"


----------



## ulrj (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Miteinander,

wie kann es sein, dass hier nur Schönwetterbiker unterwegs sind? Richtig Spass bringen doch erst die richtigen Bedingungen wie hier am Zeblasjoch:


----------



## Superfriend (15. Oktober 2003)

Was heißt denn hier Schönwetterbiker?! Du bist ja nur neidisch! 

Aber im ernst, anderen geht's auch nicht besser als Dir: Fubbes und ich sind neulich bei Schneeregen und einem Grad von der Heilbronner Hütte durch die Wolken hindurch ins verregnete Montafon abgefahren!

Wann wurde denn Dein Foto aufgenommen?


----------



## transalbi (29. Oktober 2003)

Hi Snake,

in diesem Super-Sommer 2003 war Zeit für 3 Transalps. Die Tourberichte sind komplett fertig mit Höhenprofile, Roadbooks etc.. Zu finden auf:
www.transalp-touren.de

Gruß

Albi


----------



## spOOky fish (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von transalbi _
> *Hi Snake,
> 
> in diesem Super-Sommer 2003 war Zeit für 3 Transalps. Die Tourberichte sind komplett fertig mit Höhenprofile, Roadbooks etc.. Zu finden auf:
> ...



sehr schöne berichte, aber so unterschiedlich können die einschätzungen hinsichtlich der fahbarkeit liegen:

monte gazza: 
"Den berühmten Stein mit der Wegweisung nach Margone sollte man bei dieser Transalp buchstäblich links liegen lassen und gerade auf dem breiten Schotterweg bleiben.
Dieser Pfad führt nur unsäglich steil und mit Rucksack kaum fahrbar die Bergflanke hinab. "

führ mich trotz rucksack der schönste trail auf meinem ax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (30. Oktober 2003)

hier mal ein paar pix von unserem ax.

preisfrage: wer erkennts? 

um das ganze etzwas zu erleichtern, sind die bilder chronologisch geordnet.


----------



## robby (30. Oktober 2003)

unten links eisjöchl, ganz klar!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. Oktober 2003)

oben links: similaungletscher!

der rest: schwer zu sagen ...


----------



## Roberto (30. Oktober 2003)

Unten rechts: Passo San Giovanni - Mone Gazza - Margone


----------



## Baikabaer (31. Oktober 2003)

oben links eindeutig Similaun

vergleiche:


----------



## Superfriend (31. Oktober 2003)

Oben links ist der Similaun mit dem Niederjoch, richtig.

Und unten links, also Elmar, dass Du das nicht weißt enttäuscht mich aber.
Das ist natürlich die Stettiner Hütte am Eisjöchl. Man vergleiche:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (31. Oktober 2003)

... habe ich gewusst dass das die stettiner hütte vom eisjöchl aus gesehen ist! aber das wurde ja schon einen beitrag vor mir festgestellt.

ist rechts oben vielleicht die spitzner-alm?!? irgendwo da oben auf der hochebene könnte das sein.

tja, und rechts unten: nun, das könnte sein, als ich damals richtung monte gazza bin, hatte ich miese sicht, habe also gar nicht das tolle panorama geniessen können ...

ciao, elmar


----------



## Superfriend (31. Oktober 2003)

Ähm ... ja ... da hab ich wohl was überlesen....


----------



## robby (31. Oktober 2003)

uauahh, niemand liest meine Beiträge!!

Dann schreib ich´s halt nochmal:

unten links eisjöchl, ganz klar!


----------



## Carsten (31. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin auf Eure Orskenntnis gespannnt:

Wo ist das?


----------



## Superfriend (1. November 2003)

Das dritte von oben ist der Laliderer Trail im Karwendel, der unter den Laliderer Wänden über die Laliderer Reisen hinunter führt in jenes Tal, dessen Name mir jetzt entfallen ist. Fotografiert von der Falkenhütte aus. - Stimmt's oder hab ich recht?
Grüße
Chris


----------



## Carsten (1. November 2003)

aber die andern soltest Du auch kennen


----------



## Superfriend (1. November 2003)

Hm, da muss ich wohl passen.

Aber jetzt mal was für die wirklichen Kenner unter Euch! Na, wer kann mir sagen, an welchem Pass dieses Foto aufgenommen wurde?


----------



## starKI (1. November 2003)

Noch eins für die Kenner ...


----------



## Superfriend (1. November 2003)

Um bei Höhenflügen und Gipfelfotos zu bleiben...
Ein Tipp: Das Bild wurde in 3123 Metern Höhe aufgenommen.


----------



## Carsten (2. November 2003)

Mit der Höhenangabe war ein guter Tip...bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig...

Noch ein paar Tipps zu meinen Fotos:

Bild 1 und 2 sind nur ca 5 Luftlinie auseinander
Wenn man von Bild 1 aus entgegengesetzt wie Michael fährt, kommt man zu Bild 2
Wenn man an einer Abzweigung von Bild 1 aus nicht links abbbiegt, sondern gerade aus fährt, kommt man den Weg runterm den man auf Bild 2 unten im Tal erkennt.

Zu Bild 4: Ist im Hintergrund nicht ein See zu erkennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (2. November 2003)

1 und 2: Keine Ahnung!

Das letzte Bild könnte das Etschtal zeigen. Ist der See vielleicht der Kalterer See?

Mein letztes Bild zeigt das Madritschjoch, genau richtig. Und der Ciclo-Computer lag sogar einigermaßenb richtig. Man beachte auch die Temperatur - morgens um halb zehn!!! (Wir haben an dem Tag unten im Vinschgau dann knappe 50 Grad in der Sonne gehabt - und keinen Schatten...)


----------



## Carsten (2. November 2003)

Kalterer See ist es nicht. Ein viel bekannterer See...

1+2 ist nicht weit weg vom Matritschjoch...


----------



## Superfriend (2. November 2003)

Dann tipp ich mal auf die Gegend um das Stilfser Joch und den Umbrail-Pass. Ist es vielleicht die Bocchetta di Forcola?


----------



## Fubbes (2. November 2003)

Ok, ich klink mich auch mal ein.

Carstens See ist der Gardasee, das Bild ist am Tremalzo aufgenommen. Die anderen beiden Bilder sagen mir im Moment noch nix.

Bei Spooky Fisch oben rechts ist der Blick zurück ins Pfossental. Die Hütte sieht nach Eishof aus.

Witzige Sache das mit den Bilderrätseln.

Gruß
   Daniel

Mal was einfaches:


----------



## Carsten (2. November 2003)

Fast Richtig mit Tremalzo. Ist der Caplone, steht ein Stücken hinter dem Tremalzo und ist echt mal ne Tour wert. Total geniale Abfahrt auf alter Militärpiste.

Fubbes: Dein Bild könnt evtl. Rif Bozzi sein. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.

An der andern Stelle warst Du sicher auch schon...wie gesagt nicht weit vom Matrischjoch. Mach mal nen Kreis mit 30 km drum rum


----------



## Superfriend (2. November 2003)

Wer gut aufgepasst hat, könnte wissen, dass Fubbes und ich in dieser Hütte Ende September bei einem Dreitages-Trip übernachtet haben. Rif. Bozzi? Määääääbbbb, falsch. Ist aber echt easy, ich geb jetzt keinen Tip!

Was is nu mit Bocchetta di Forcola? Falsch oder richtig oder bist Du Dir am Ende selbst nicht mehr sicher  ?


----------



## Superfriend (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fubbes _
> *Bei Spooky Fisch oben rechts ist der Blick zurück ins Pfossental. Die Hütte sieht nach Eishof aus.
> 
> *



Wenn das stimmt, dann hab ich an den kargen Baum in der Bildmitte schon drangepinkelt!


----------



## starKI (2. November 2003)

Bei Fubbes, das ist eindeutig die Freiburger mit Formarinsee im Vordergrund. Wir sind dieses Jahr versehentlich unten am Abzweig links gefahren, anstatt rechts um den See 
Am Wegweiser stand: 20min (für Geübte). Naja, es war dalang ungefähr genauso schnell wie um den See. Aber eben schieben.

StarKI


----------



## Fubbes (2. November 2003)

@Carsten: bei den anderen Bildern gebe ich Superfriend recht, sieht nach der Abfahrt von der Bochetta di Forcola aus, an der Stelle, wo die alte Militärpiste in den Steilhang übergeht. Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher.

@Superfriend: vielleicht hast du aber bemerkt, dass das Bild von der Freiburger nicht von diesem Jahr ist, da hatte ich gar keinen Fotoapparat dabei. Ist von 2001.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (2. November 2003)

Das tippe ich übrigens, ohne je an der Bocchetta di Forcola gewesen zu sein...

@ Fubbes:
Klar ist mir das aufgefallen. Aber das Panorama ist doch trotzdem das gleiche!


----------



## beat (3. November 2003)

ich stimme mal mit ein und tippe bei Bild 1 & 2 auch auf die Gegend um die Bochetta di Forcola. "...Bild 1 und 2 sind nur ca 5 Luftlinie auseinander
Wenn man von Bild 1 aus entgegengesetzt wie Michael fährt, kommt man zu Bild 2
Wenn man an einer Abzweigung von Bild 1 aus nicht links abbbiegt, sondern gerade aus fährt, kommt man den Weg runterm den man auf Bild 2 unten im Tal erkennt." - das verleitet halt irgendwie zu der Annahme, daß man auf Bild 1 noch die Stilfser Joch/Umbrail-Seite sieht. Irgendwie bin ich mir auch fast sicher, war aber eben erst einmal dort . Das mit dem Pfossental scheint mir auch logisch, denn das sieht sehr nach den Eishöfen aus, gelle?

greetz

beat


----------



## starKI (3. November 2003)

Gebt mal nen Tipp zu meinem Bild auf Seite 3 ab.
Kleiner Tipp: Ist natürlich nicht am Montozzo (Das hab ich nur mit PS reingebastelt). Ich wollte nur mal testen, ob euch das Fake auffällt.

StarKI

PS.: Bild 1 & 2 sehen tatsächlich so aus wie an der Bocchetta di Forcola


----------



## spOOky fish (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fubbes _
> *Ok, ich klink mich auch mal ein.
> 
> 
> ...



bingo, alles gelöst 
der monte gazza kam ja recht schnell, hätt ich nicht gedacht.

@casten

ist das caplone bild kurz vor der übersteigung des tunnels?


----------



## Carsten (3. November 2003)

Bocetta di Forcola ist natürlich richtig. Sorry, ich hatte die Antwort ganz übersehen
Caplone...vor oder nach dem Tunnel? Ich glaube kurz nach. Davor sieht man glaub noch nicht so richtig auf den See


----------



## spOOky fish (5. November 2003)

und weiter gehts. man sieht nicht viel, ist aber mit etwas um die ecke denken durchaus rauszubekommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spOOky fish _
> *und weiter gehts. man sieht nicht viel, ist aber mit etwas um die ecke denken durchaus rauszubekommen . *


----------



## Johann (5. November 2003)

in Bethlehem im Stall?


----------

